# Visiting Boulder looking for paddling companions



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Alpine sports in Boulder will have what you need. There is also a brand new place in W. Frisco, called Ten mile Kayak, that I believe rents gear.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey Phyllis,

We can help you out with whatever gear you need to rent. Give a call or stop by when you get into town.

Patrick
Alpine Sports Boulder
2510 47th St #A1
Boulder, CO 80301
303-325-3231


----------

